# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  النيل غرق الجماعة

## RED PLANET

*الجماعة في الحصاحيصا
معصورين عصرة شديدة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انتهت بالتعادل هدف لكل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تعادل مش يا ابو حميد
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*فريق فته
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تعالوا جميعا من اجل ان نشمت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هلال اتوبونج
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الهلال الافريقي
احب افريقيا والقارات المجاورة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*شاهدت اخر الشوط الثاني بصراحة الهلال اداؤه سئ جدا خاصة خليفة 
ذي خليفة ده في المريخ كانت الجماهير نزلت جلدته في الميدان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو*, ‏الحارث, ‏احمد جبريل, ‏RED PLANET, ‏عاطف ارباب, ‏نادرالداني+, ‏ود البقعة

مبروووووووووووووووووك يا حلوين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تعادل مش يا ابو حميد




قالو عايزنها تمانية صفر
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الجلافيط ديل بالفتة دي ماشين وين 
الظاهر ح نعيش المتعة مع الخمشات اقصد الخمسات
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو*, ‏الحارث, ‏احمد جبريل, ‏RED PLANET, ‏عاطف ارباب, ‏نادرالداني+, ‏ود البقعة

مبروووووووووووووووووك يا حلوين



الله يبارك فيك يا ولدنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تحية للنيل 


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الجلافيط ديل بالفتة دي ماشين وين 
الظاهر ح نعيش المتعة مع الخمشات اقصد الخمسات




امين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اظرف حاجة قالو الهلال زي الاهلي مع الزمالك
بيقدمو وبيفوز بالدوري
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لاعبوا الهلال دوماً ما يستمدون قوتهم وحماسهم من سخرية المريخاب بان فريقهم فقير ومنتهي ولن يقوى على المضي قدما في البطولات الافريقية لذا تجدهم يؤدون في تلك المباريات بصورة مغائرة تماما لما تتوقعه الجماهير .
لذا ا انصح الكل بالصمت وعدم الشماتة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

لاعبوا الهلال دوماً ما يستمدون قوتهم وحماسهم من سخرية المريخاب بان فريقهم فقير ومنتهي ولن يقوى على المضي قدما في البطولات الافريقية لذا تجدهم يؤدون في تلك المباريات بصورة مغائرة تماما لما تتوقعه الجماهير .
لذا ا انصح الكل بالصمت وعدم الشماتة





كلامك فوق راسي يا نادر لكل حينما يتعادل او يهزم الهلال بصراحة هو يوم عيد عندنا و احب الحصيحصا و احب نيلها :ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

لاعبوا الهلال دوماً ما يستمدون قوتهم وحماسهم من سخرية المريخاب بان فريقهم فقير ومنتهي ولن يقوى على المضي قدما في البطولات الافريقية لذا تجدهم يؤدون في تلك المباريات بصورة مغائرة تماما لما تتوقعه الجماهير .
لذا ا انصح الكل بالصمت وعدم الشماتة



عليك الله اليلة بس يا ابو الاندار 
نشمت شوية بس
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*وين البعاتي أوتوبونق ...

كورنر :
وإتبقبقي ...

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*قون النيل دا ريحني راحــــــــــــــــــــــــة موباااااااااااااااااالغة

*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمساح الدميرة المابكتلو سلاح -- ضرغام الرجال الفارس الجحجاح
*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*والحكم وييين الليلة غريبة ما حسبلهم ضربة جزاء ليه غلطان والله
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبرآءة
					

والحكم وييين الليلة غريبة ما حسبلهم ضربة جزاء ليه غلطان والله




قون التعادل جا في اخر دقيقة من الزمن الضائع
الحكم المسكين ما لقي زمن عشان يديهم ضربه جزا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

كلامك فوق راسي يا نادر لكل حينما يتعادل او يهزم الهلال بصراحة هو يوم عيد عندنا و احب الحصيحصا و احب نيلها :ANSmile33:



 
والله يا عجبكو متخيلك شايل ليك عصاية وبتعرض التقول عرست لبتك
نعم الفرحة مطلوبة لكن تعال بكرة شوف السخرية الجد في الاعمدة اخاصة من
كتاب المريخ فهي التي تشحن جماهير الهلال ولاعبيها بالتصميم الكبير لعدم 
الخسارة مرة اخرى.
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

قون النيل دا ريحني راحــــــــــــــــــــــــة موباااااااااااااااااالغة




ياخ دا ريّح عشرين مليون سوداني

غير شعب جمهورية جنوب السودان
 
*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

قون التعادل جا في اخر دقيقة من الزمن الضائع
الحكم المسكين ما لقي زمن عشان يديهم ضربه جزا



طيب والشكوة خبره شنو قالو بقدموها متين 
(تحياتى لك يارائع)
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أحب   نيلك   نيلك   نيلك   جرى    قدامك    مبرووووووووووووووووك    لفتية   الجصاحيصا    ولولدنا   أبراهومه


الحكم   المسكين   خدله   هدف   التعادل    لأنه   جاء   فى   وقت   قاتل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

والله يا عجبكو متخيلك شايل ليك عصاية وبتعرض التقول عرست لبتك
نعم الفرحة مطلوبة لكن تعال بكرة شوف السخرية الجد في الاعمدة اخاصة من
كتاب المريخ فهي التي تشحن جماهير الهلال ولاعبيها بالتصميم الكبير لعدم 
الخسارة مرة اخرى.




ههههههههههههه و الله يا نادر فرحان فرح شديييييييييييد و هسي بفتش بيوت الجلافيط هههههههههه

باذن الله لاعبو المريخ قادرون علي صنع الانجاز
                        	*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ههههههههههههه و الله يا نادر فرحان فرح شديييييييييييد و هسي بفتش بيوت الجلافيط هههههههههه

باذن الله لاعبو المريخ قادرون علي صنع الانجاز



اعمل حسابك يا عجبكو والله عندنا واحد فى عطبرة راقد مستشفى بس عشان قالو لى واحد جلفوطى اتوبونق ماسورة  هسع باقيلك جلفوطى زى دا مع هذيمة النيل دى بكون حى 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبرآءة
					

طيب والشكوة خبره شنو قالو بقدموها متين 
(تحياتى لك يارائع)




الشكوي جاهزة
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ههههههههههههه .... شباب انتو ...دا الهلااال الافريق صااااح .. وصيف البلد بتكتب شنو ؟؟؟ ؟
هلااال افريقي ... ههههههههههه ... وا حسرتاه ياهليل _  تقبل مروري ... لك التحية .
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
انا وانت والنيل والقمر
احب النيل وتماسيح النيل
اتوبونج ده منو نحنا كنا قايلين  اليوم حنشوف اسد بس شفنا قطط
(فريق البطولات)حلــــــــــــــــــــوة دي
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

ههههههههههههه .... شباب انتو ...دا الهلااال الافريق صااااح .. وصيف البلد بتكتب شنو ؟؟؟ ؟
هلااال افريقي ... ههههههههههه ... وا حسرتاه ياهليل _  تقبل مروري ... لك التحية .




دا ما هلال
دا لعب عيال
 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واي واي واي
صراخ وعويل وبيت بكاء والصيوان منصوب وزواره كتار
الله يرحم الميت
*

----------


## مناوي

*اهدافهم مشت وين شابكننا يرهب القاري والمحلي 
*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*         يانيل يانيل يا نيل
            هاك السعودى 
                      ده
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانيل
*

----------

